# is pregnyl still in the body if the pregnancy test is negative?



## meganmo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all, took pregnyl on 6th aug, i stupidly did a preg test 3 days after transfer and then again on day 5, both positive. Then did another on day 6 and got a negative. Does this mean that pregnyl is out of my system now? i thought it took 14 days after taking 10000 pregnyl, not 10. bit confused. xxxxx


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, I think that means it is gone. Everyone processes it differently so your body has just cleared it a bit faster.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just seconding what pinkcat says, the pregnyl normally would have gone by now.  It normally takes about 10 days on average.  I suppose thats why they give you the OTD so far away, so that you don't get a false positive.

Good luck and how long have you got until OTD?

Stacey
x


----------



## meganmo (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi ya, thanks for your reply. I read somewhere that if you take 10000 of pregnyl then it takes 14 days to get out of the system. My otd is 26th Aug..feels so far away. been inserting those pesseries and im sure my cervix has lowered, it didnt feel as deep as yesterday. xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

26th August, I bet that feels like a life time away?  

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP.

Stacey
x


----------



## meganmo (Aug 14, 2011)

hi, yeah it does, wish some scientist could invent some machine or something so we could know straight away, or at least a few days..or even a week. This is our first attempt, put back 2 embies, prayin this works. xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Thats what I said to my DH, to be put in to a semi coma for the 2ww and then woken on OTD would be fantastic!

Good luck : )

Stacey
x


----------



## meganmo (Aug 14, 2011)

definately!!! well did another test today and it was positive..work that one out?? very very faint, but there. I wonder why it was negative the two previous days?? its a week today since transfer. xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Pet ur still far too early,u need to stay away from the peesticks cos ul end up stressin urself out and won't do u or ur wee embie any good!!

Good luck pet xx


----------



## meganmo (Aug 14, 2011)

your absolutely right, just keep having weak moments. keep tellin myself its too early, stop doing this, then i find myself doing it!!  
right no more! xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I was the same pet!I must have a share in pregnancy tests cos of the amount I bought lol!!I tested 2 days before otd cos was havin bad period like pains,felt exactly like I did every other month so was convinced it was all over when the test was negative but it literally changed overnite cos when I got home from work the next day I tested and it was positive!!keep positive pet!!

Jenna xx


----------

